# [GAME] BombAR, augmented reality game.



## ARLabSocial (Jul 17, 2012)

*[background=transparent]Hi everyone! ARLab has released a new Augmented Reality based game: BombAR. Deactivate all bombs around you before they blow off on your face![/background]*

*[background=transparent]Here's the download link for Android.[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Here you can check out next releases:[/background]*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*[background=transparent]http://www.arlab.com/products[/background]*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*[background=transparent]Here you can check out our Facebook and Twitter pages:[/background]*
*[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]http://www.facebook.com/arlaboratory[/background]*

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]https://twitter.com/#!/arlabdev[/background]*
*[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]https://twitter.com/#!/arlaboratory[/background]*

*[background=transparent]Also if you liked the videos and you want to get involved, here you have the beta testers website:[/background]*
*[background=transparent]http://www.arlab.com/betatester[/background]*
*[background=transparent]And here you have the link to our documentation, APIs, tutorias, sample codes:[/background]*
*[background=transparent]http://www.arlab.com/doc/[/background]*
*[background=transparent]Enjoy and we'd be glad to hear any kind of feedback that you want to give us![/background]*
*[background=transparent]Cheers[/background]*[/background]
*[background=transparent]Thanks and if you have anymore questions feel free to ask.[/background]*


----------

